# Ideas for clown make up and facial details?



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

This year, ill be a clown,and an actor.

THought I would keep my masks for the props, and use my own make up. question is, I dont know where to start.

What do i do with my hair?
What do i do to my face?
I also wana kinda have the stephen kings "it" type teeth, sharp like teeth.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

check this page out for some ideas Cross http://www.halloween.it/masks/clowns.htm
you can google evil clown faces in images also...


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

teeth? yes add some teeth....









check out dental distortions for some cool choices.....
http://dentaldistortions.com/


----------



## Midnight Angel and Dennis (Oct 19, 2006)

And of course makeup is easy. Hire a makeup artist to paint your makeup or get a good quality small clown colour kit from Snazaroo or any other Quality makeup company and experiment. Snazaroo also sells the green hairspray that you can apply after you have gelled or moussed your hair. If you need tips and tricks for how to appy the face makeup just drop me a line. I would be happy to help
[email protected]


----------



## Houdini of Horror (Sep 16, 2008)

hi well evil it teeth u can find online or at spirit halloween store the have 3 different types and red wig freaked out and freaky contacts work too white face or dead guy grey by fx or wootchie make up but mehron cosmetics is pro one of the few i use i have been doing make up for many years hope that helps have any more ?s if u want e mail me at [email protected] happy haunting


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Basically all the no-no's of real clowns you want to do.

jagged edges, teeth, red around the eyes, melting make-up, etc


----------



## Vikeman (Aug 3, 2006)

Here's my costume from a couple of years ago.

http://www.blogcrypt.com/uploads/Vikeman_me_as_clown.jpg

It was from screamteam and I had my mom make my clown suit.


----------



## dutton (Sep 6, 2008)

http://www.expertvillage.com/video-series/2506_scary-clown.htm 
it shows step by step instructions on doing creepy makeup


----------

